# would love some advice on geophagus...



## driftwoodhunter (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi there, I hope I am posting this in the right place...I would love advice on an idea I've been tossing around. I am not new to freshwater fishkeeping (30 yrs +) but I have always had the smaller tetras. Right now I am getting very bored with my 125g tank. (72"L x 18"D x 21"T) In it I have 20 or so Buenos Aires Tetras, 18 Columbian Tetras, and a very few Black Tetras, Green Cory, and Harlequin Rasboras. Their numbers have dwindled down over the years - I've had this set up for 4 -5 years or so. It's time for a change! I want to divide and move the fish to a 55 and 40 breeder I have. I have 30 more Columbians in another 40B, from a spawning in the 125 a year or so ago. My tanks are low light, live planted, no Co2, with Hamburg Mattenfilters. If I change over the 125, I think I may make a sump filter under it. I've been wanting to build one for a while now...I also have a large canister filter that came with the tank, but I'm too chicken to use it, lol.

So in looking at various cichlids, I still prefer CA and SA over African (which my best friend has). I love making biotopes, or at least semi biotopes. Appropriate live plants, sand and banks of fine river gravel, driftwood, tannins if possible (love the mysterious look of tea water). I've found I really love the look of the geophagus I've found online - all of them. I've been looking at YouTube vids mostly. I would like a peaceful variety, for as calm a tank as possible. Do you think they would do well in a 125 of my dimensions? How many could I put in the tank (and do you recommend a species only tank or does a mixed species tank with dither fish diffuse aggression?) Is it possible to order fish by sex and what ratio of male to female (I am not interested in breeding)? How many males to a tank? Also, I prefer an understocked tank - so if these are large adult fish and I should only have a very few, that's fine by me. If I can order fish by sex, is an all-male tank better because it lacks females to fight over?

I know it's a lot of newbie-dumb questions, so I hope you can bear with me. I'm in no hurry to do this, I tend to take a long time setting up tanks. Any thoughts are very appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, and I meant to ask; if I do get geophagus in the future, what would be a proper biotope for them? Thank you...


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

Your 125g tank would work out great for Geo's. Sexing "most" of them is not something that is easily done until they are close to full size and/or breeding. The tapajos, and some of the steindachneri "types" are a bit easier to sex at smaller sizes. Geo's range from about 5-6" for the smaller species on up to 12" for the larger altifrons. You usually want to try and keep them in small groups if space allows (4-5). They mix well with most calm fish, and even most medium sized tetras are not at risk with them. I would switch to sand if possible as they will sift through it all day long and do a good job at keeping the substrate loose and fairly clean. There are not a lot of plants in their native habitat but I have not had any real issue with keeping java fern, swords, anubias, and hygro with my geo's. Driftwood, sticks, roots, and medium size rocks should dominate the aquascape.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply! I did see on the YouTube vids how they sift through the sand, that would be nice for corys, too. I saw one tank that had Panda Corys with their Geos, and it looked good. It seems (from what little I've been able to learn tonight) that they are generally good paired with corys, etc. As long as they can't swallow them, right? lol I still have so much to research, but based solely on looks, I really like the Winemilleri. I'm glad you think my 125 would be large enough for some Geos, now I'll have to check out adult sizes to be sure whatever I pick has enough room to be comfortable. And available - I have no idea how hard it is to locate and order any of these varieties. I have the same plants you do, so that's a plus too. It will be a nice switch from the Buenos Aires that eat everything green (my poor plants!). I love driftwood and rocks, and can't wait to plan out another set-up, going minimal on the plants this time (shifting many to the tanks the current 125 inhabitants will move to). Thanks again for your help, it's much appreciated!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I love my Geos. I have 3 very large Geos, possibly altifrons, in my 150 gallon tank. They mix well with other SA fish, including Uaru, Severums, and Angelfish, as well as the large tetras


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am also a big Eartheater lover and keep a large variety of them. I have even bred 13 different species so far.

A 125 is a great tank for Geo's. I currently keep 6 Geophagus brokopondo in one and they just spawned for me. LIke papasmurf said there is a pretty good size difference between some species. There are also warm water loving species and cool water loving species (Gymnogeophagus). Generally not a good idea to mix the two types.

Red Head Tapajos are probably the most popular and readily available species but you can find a number of Altifrons types labeled as Geo. surinamensis at even the big box stores.

Andy


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Sep 10, 2011)

The Red Head Tapajos was the other one that really caught my eye, for some reason I thought they were very hard to obtain (some comments I found online, but who knows where they were from). I'm pleased to see that's not the case. I'm encouraged by all your replies, seems like I should be able to make the 125 work just fine! Sounds like I can mix in a few of the larger tetras that I love so much. Thank you everybody, I see a fun autumn project in my future : )


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I keep Buenos Aires Tetras in one of my tanks with some Satanoperca daemon, Satanoperca jurupari, and some Red Head Tapajos.

They get along just fine with each other but frankly I was a little disappointed with the appearance. They have a similar color and it takes away from the Geo's. If I ever redo the population I would replace the tetras with something more colorful.

Andy


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Sep 10, 2011)

Three that I've never had but love are Rummynose - awesome tight schools/shoals, Diamond Tetras for their sparkle, and Congos. I saw a vid where the Rummys used the top 1/2 of the tank nicely, complementing the Geos at the bottom 1/2. I love my Buenos Aries and Columbians, but I have so many of them...need something different. I tried Blue Tetras, which are fascinating, but so aggressive. Started with 24 in the 125 but the 4 most aggressive killed off the rest in two weeks. Then the top two killed off the remaining two. Now the surviving two stay at opposite ends of the tank! Too bad, they look great in large groups. Perhaps if I had more it would have diffused the temperament some...

I am leaning towards stocking the tank with Rummynose and Panda Corys with whatever Geo I decide upon. But I will change my mind a dozen times before I get going...Lemon Tetras are a possibility too...good thing I love them all, lol. I just know I want something in this tank I've never had before.

Is there a specific forum here where you all post pics of your tanks? I'd love to see folk's fish and set-ups for inspiration.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Here's a lot of setups from over the years. I'd say that most of them are African, but definitely other displays featuring SA fish and plants. Plenty of typical setups, but a lot of gems as well...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=4&t=177546

Or click on the Aquarium Gallery tab at the top of the page.

Here's a recent post that should interest you-
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=50&t=319242

Looking forward to your setup!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't think that Geos are especially piscivorous, but I think that you are pushing your luck with Rummynoses. My school of Rummynoses (in a different tank) school pretty close to bottom. Congo Tetras, Lemon Tetras, and Rainbowfish would work well. I know that Congos and Rainbows stay near the top.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, thanks! Good to know!


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

In my 6 foot tank I keep about twenty Columbian tetra's, about a dozen or so Serpae tetra's and several different species of geo's (red Tapajos, Rio Pindare, Winemilleri, and even a few bolivian rams). I also have a few Festivum's in there as well. Sand, drift wood (manzanita in mine) and some river rock make for a great display tank. That combo of fish fill all levels of the tank and are very active. I also really dig tea colored water.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice and info...I have more questions that I'll be putting in a new post. You've given me much to think about!


----------

